# Hope for Hellbender?



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

"Snot Otter" Sperm to Save Giant Salamander?


----------



## BOOSHIFIED (Jun 23, 2009)

ive always wanted to see one of these. it would be a tragedy if they went extinct.


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I had no idea these guys were on a serious decline.


----------



## Boondoggle (Dec 9, 2007)

I saw a program on them earlier this year. A reporter and a naturalist were looking for hellbenders. Just about all the ones they found were missing most of their limbs. At the time they couldn't determine the cause. I assumed it was chytid, but the article doesn't mention that.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Boondoggle said:


> I saw a program on them earlier this year. A reporter and a naturalist were looking for hellbenders. Just about all the ones they found were missing most of their limbs. At the time they couldn't determine the cause. I assumed it was chytid, but the article doesn't mention that.


Chytrid doesn't affect them in that manner. It depends on the water shed but most of the time, it is thought that the damage is due to shifting stones during flood conditions. 

They are having a real hard time due to silting of waterways, and increased water temperatures due to removal of shade trees from waterways and development. 

Ed


----------

